# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Any working multi jump / collision hacks?

## anon333

Hi friends,
Now that ewt is shut down, I am looking for a new tool that will allow me to multi-jump and walk through terrain by disabling collision. Is there any other tool out there that can do these 2 things? Willing to pay of course.

----------


## lilsniff

Wrong subforum.

----------


## anon333

Which subforum should I use?

----------


## Ehnoah

Minibot has All that

----------

